# sick new azonic--> b-52...



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

check it. FSR. sevenandahalf inches of travel. white only. fifteen hundred bucks...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hm, interesting.

Did you stumble upon the geometry figures at all?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

more









....








..








..








.

.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

yeah...
http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_30&products_id=206


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

scabrider said:


> yeah...


holy crap that white b52 with a white 66 looks like a fun bike.

....i want to ride.:cryin:


----------



## slayer2003 (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks cool, but they must be running out of name ideas or their not very creative because I have an Azonic B-52 Riser Bar on my Turner.....


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

what size is the shock? thats definitly a decent looking frame


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

god i want that frame, why does this sport have to be so dam expsensive


----------



## james_caswell (Sep 21, 2005)

That white b52 frame looks very mint with the white 888 forks


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Actually looks like some decent geometry out of Azonic for once. Now if only they didn't shear and twist...


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

thats a ROCO im pretty sure and it does loooke VERY good with the 888 and the fizik saddle may try to pick one up once some money comes along


----------



## Fredo23 (Sep 26, 2005)

73mm BB but 135 or 150mm hub spacing?

1.5 or 1 1/8'' head tube? weight?

Fredo


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Fredo23 said:


> 73mm BB but 135 or 150mm hub spacing?
> 
> 1.5 or 1 1/8'' head tube? weight?
> 
> Fredo


1 1/8 it looks like....most likely 150mm spacing

nice FSR suspension.......would love to have this to race......would be lite, white and out of sight


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

it looks like they stole a bunch of leftover specialized seat post braces...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

james_caswell said:


> That white b52 frame looks very mint with the white 888 forks


WOW. Can this frame handle multiple 888s??:eekster: I want one....


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah what is everybodys opinions on this frame, like the more experenced guys?


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

How do you like that seat? Anyone try it?


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Sick...


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Looks a lot better than some other cobbled together crap with 10 miles of weld I've seen Azonic's name on.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

milhouse said:


> Sick...


sick indeed...


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

unfortuntely 7" of travel doesn't quite meet my DH specifications. I would like to know what that bike is right next to the one w/ the 66 though...


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

mtnbykr06 said:


> unfortuntely 7" of travel doesn't quite meet my DH specifications. I would like to know what that bike is right next to the one w/ the 66 though...


www.arrogant.com


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

looks sweet


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

misctwo said:


> www.arrogant.com


ohh, I'm sorry, when I rode my bike with 7.5" of travel for DH, I felt like it wasn't enough. Then when it went up to 8" it felt perfect. But 7" would be more than enough for me for FR, just not DH.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

mtnbykr06 said:


> ohh, I'm sorry, when I rode my bike with 7.5" of travel for DH, I felt like it wasn't enough. Then when it went up to 8" it felt perfect. But 7" would be more than enough for me for FR, just not DH.


it actually has 7.5 inches of travel, but i'm sure if you suck my d!ck i could hook you up with the extra half inch you 'need' to ride dh...


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like a good bike. Any ideas in weight?

Off-topic, but whats with all the south park avatars nowadays? There are 4 different south park avatrs alone in this thread.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> Looks like a good bike. Any ideas in weight?
> 
> Off-topic, but whats with all the south park avatars nowadays? There are 4 different south park avatrs alone in this thread.


bike is the under 9 pounds (I think 8 1/2) and it won't be out till late Feb/early March per an Azonic spokes person


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtnbykr06 said:


> . I would like to know what that bike is right next to the one w/ the 66 though...


the 10 inch travel Gravity


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> bike is the under 9 pounds (I think 8 1/2) and it won't be out till late Feb/early March per an Azonic spokes person


i can confirm that too. 8.5 lbs WITH ROCO. put that in your pipe and smoke it! and Jose says Late January....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> i and Jose says Late January....


yeah but they always run late so I put in a month pad


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i wonder if azonic has to pay the FSR patent money since they just buy these from a taiwan catalogue?
hopefully this model won't just suck ass and then force them to switch to something else in a couple years like all their other frames. i actually like the looks of this one....


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i wonder if azonic has to pay the FSR patent money since they just buy these from a taiwan catalogue?
> hopefully this model won't just suck ass and then force them to switch to something else in a couple years like all their other frames....


If its sold in the USA they'd have to as far as I know


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> If its sold in the USA they'd have to as far as I know


i thought so, i just asked because i didn't see the FSR sticker that you typically see on the stays of a bike that licenses the patent. then again this is a showroom floor model...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i thought so, i just asked because i didn't see the FSR sticker that you typically see on the stays of a bike that licenses the patent. then again this is a showroom floor model...


yes they are paying for the patent


----------



## eobf (Nov 20, 2005)

I wish this thread would just dies, because every time I see it I want one of these frames more.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

mtnbykr06 said:


> unfortuntely 7" of travel doesn't quite meet my DH specifications. I would like to know what that bike is right next to the one w/ the 66 though...


It almost looks like a lightend Gravity :thumbsup:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> Looks like a good bike. Any ideas in weight?
> 
> Off-topic, but whats with all the south park avatars nowadays? There are 4 different south park avatrs alone in this thread.


Yeah no ****! Southpark has been around for 10 years and all of a sudden everyones gotta have them as thier avitar???


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Yeah no ****! Southpark has been around for 10 years and all of a sudden everyones gotta have them as thier avitar???


it could very well mean that South Park has begun 'Jumping The Shark'. known as the flash in the pan that occurs just before the fire burns out completely.

www.jumptheshark.com


----------



## zhu (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com/
Same thing as azonic, only with a german sticker.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

zhu said:


> http://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com/
> Same thing as azonic, only with a german sticker.


nice find, yo...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zhu said:


> ....Same thing as azonic, only with a german sticker.


well, the bike is from a taiwan manufacturers catalogue for anyone to buy and rebadge. just like the rest of the azonic fully frames have always been....


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

look up xtension and mondraker, there's another manufacturer that runs the gravity frame in their lineup.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

SEEEKNEEES! 
White with white looks good.


----------



## zhu (Sep 28, 2005)

*more clones*

Yep, there's also Rock Machine and Cult bikes, and there's bound to be more. Like WCH said, its all a taiwanese catalog. Doesn't make them ride any worse for that, I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

misctwo said:


> it could very well mean that South Park has begun 'Jumping The Shark'. known as the flash in the pan that occurs just before the fire burns out completely.
> 
> www.jumptheshark.com


 funny thing is, the site was bought by TV Guide. so now, jumptheshark has jumped the shark.....

PS- you should all now take 2 seconds and bow to the Fonz.....


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> funny thing is, the site was bought by TV Guide. so now, jumptheshark has jumped the shark.....
> 
> PS- you should all now take 2 seconds and bow to the Fonz.....


he should do a pron flick already


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> he should do a pron flick already


actually he is producing movies and TV shows

adam sandler used him for waterboy


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the 10 inch travel Gravity


Yeah, I guess so:

http://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com/kategorie1/seite8/53410496f912aef11/index.html

It is the D1 Evo. Pretty cool looking bike if you ask me. I also wonder what the weight is on it... wait- I found it: the frame on the D1 Evo comes in at 9.2lbs.

The Azonic's/ Kraftstoff's B52/ F1Evo comes in at roughly 7.3lbs.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> actually he is producing movies and TV shows
> 
> adam sandler used him for waterboy


i don't remember Waterboy being pRoN...the krasthoff site has got some nice pics of the 52....


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> SEEEKNEEES!
> White with white looks good.


according to the kraftstoff site the F1 evo/ 52 uses a 222mm / 8.75" shock. anyone know if Azonic's B-52 shock is a WC, TST R or an RC? SMT?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> according to the kraftstoff site the F1 evo/ 52 uses a 222mm / 8.75" shock. anyone know if Azonic's B-52 shock is a WC, TST R or an RC? SMT?


don't know....but it looks like a fox 5.0


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> don't know....but it looks like a fox 5.0


dude, look at top original post....its a ROCO, no dizzoubt, just hard to tell which model it is ....i'm hoping it's not the OEM RC, that would mean no pedal platform!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> dude, look at top original post....its a ROCO, no dizzoubt, just hard to tell which model it is ....i'm hoping it's not the OEM RC, that would mean no pedal platform!


oh I thought you were talking about the german bike....yeah it is a Roco.....don't know if Marz has OEM ones


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

sriracha said:


> holy crap that white b52 with a white 66 looks like a fun bike.
> 
> ....i want to ride.:cryin:


How about the Azonic XB-70?

Fasted jet-powered aircraft to ever fly, six-pack of turbojet engines, massive double-delta wing configuration, inter-continental nuclear bomber, original project that spawned "honey-comb" composites that have revolutionized lightweight, strong materials....

**** I'm wasted.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> How about the Azonic XB-70?
> 
> Fasted jet-powered aircraft to ever fly, six-pack of turbojet engines, massive double-delta wing configuration, inter-continental nuclear bomber, original project that spawned "honey-comb" composites that have revolutionized lightweight, strong materials....
> 
> **** I'm wasted.


that looks fast....very fuccin fast


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that looks fast....very fuccin fast


one was so fast it crashed in the desert..the other is sitting in some museum. (only two built)

so I used to build model airplanes before I was old enough to freeride...


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

Andrewpalooza said:


> one was so fast it crashed in the desert..the other is sitting in some museum. (only two built)
> 
> so I used to build model airplanes before I was old enough to freeride...


it wasn't so fast it crashed in the desert, it was hit by another plane that was tailing it, acting as photographer. there's two main theories, one that the vortices created by the wingtips sucked it in, but now the more accepted theory is that the tailing plane's pilot (which was an F-104 starfighter) was not used to flying behind such a large aircraft, lost his reference point, and simply crashed into the plane.

and i'm not sure what azonic has to do with this plane... it was made by North American Aviation (guys responsible for the p-51 mustang and f-86 sabre)... and is named the valkyrie...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

revmonkey said:


> it wasn't so fast it crashed in the desert, it was hit by another plane that was tailing it, acting as photographer. there's two main theories, one that the vortices created by the wingtips sucked it in, but now the more accepted theory is that the tailing plane's pilot (which was an F-104 starfighter) was not used to flying behind such a large aircraft, lost his reference point, and simply crashed into the plane.
> 
> and i'm not sure what azonic has to do with this plane... it was made by North American Aviation (guys responsible for the p-51 mustang and f-86 sabre)... and is named the valkyrie...


wow....I bet everyone is pissed.......that is a lot of money just to stop producing them after 1 test


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

wow that one azonic b-52 with the 888 is sweeeeeeeet

:cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

revmonkey said:


> it wasn't so fast it crashed in the desert, it was hit by another plane that was tailing it, acting as photographer. there's two main theories, one that the vortices created by the wingtips sucked it in, but now the more accepted theory is that the tailing plane's pilot (which was an F-104 starfighter) was not used to flying behind such a large aircraft, lost his reference point, and simply crashed into the plane.
> 
> and i'm not sure what azonic has to do with this plane... it was made by North American Aviation (guys responsible for the p-51 mustang and f-86 sabre)... and is named the valkyrie...


The vortex may have been caused by the downward-folding wingtips that were used to control they shock of going supersonic, I believe.

I was thinking that it would be cool for Azonic to name their line of gravity rigs after bombers...so you can bomb some downhills.


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

Andrewpalooza said:


> Fasted jet-powered aircraft to ever fly,


Incorrect (especially after the engines crapped themselves after passing mach 3).

Fastest known jet-powered aircraft is/was the Valkyrie's "successor", the SR71 (aka in nuclear bomber form A-12) Blackbird. Likely that the Lockheed Aurora was faster, but no one will probably ever know.










*nerd*


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

bleu said:


> Incorrect (especially after the engines crapped themselves after passing mach 3).
> 
> Fastest known jet-powered aircraft is/was the Valkyrie's "successor", the SR71 (aka in nuclear bomber form A-12) Blackbird. Likely that the Lockheed Aurora was faster, but no one will probably ever know.
> 
> ...


SR-71, My all time favorite aircraft. They have one at an air museum about 30min from my house. It's outside rotting away. Very depressing...


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Fulton said:


> SR-71, My all time favorite aircraft. They have one at an air museum about 30min from my house. It's outside rotting away. Very depressing...


last time i checked out the NYC blackbird in '02 it was in great shape, unlike the rest of the Intrepid. i really wanted to see the cockpit though.


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

Fulton said:


> SR-71, My all time favorite aircraft. They have one at an air museum about 30min from my house. It's outside rotting away. Very depressing...


One here too at an AFB museum...cool plane.

No engines in it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Fulton said:


> SR-71, My all time favorite aircraft. ...


once shot down over Russia....


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> once shot down over Russia....


ummm, not quite. Your thinking of the U2 that was shot down on may 1 1960, piloted by Francis Gary Powers. little different


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

the vortices weren't necessarily generated by the down-folding wingtips, vortices are created by any tip of the air craft going supersonic. that's why aircraft have pointed noses, because that that speed, they are literally moving as fast as the particles they are pushing are (sound), and therefore need a sharp point to pierce the invisible pressure wall that forms in front of the aircraft. the piercing of said wall is what creates a sonic boom, and the vortices.


----------



## crazydog (Nov 28, 2005)

is it the same frame at lower price?

the web page: http://www.100bike.de


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

bleu said:


> Incorrect (especially after the engines crapped themselves after passing mach 3).
> 
> Fastest known jet-powered aircraft is/was the Valkyrie's "successor", the SR71 (aka in nuclear bomber form A-12) Blackbird. Likely that the Lockheed Aurora was faster, but no one will probably ever know.
> 
> ...


My dad used to be the one of the people who would prepare the cameras for missions on the SR-71. .


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

crazydog said:


> is it the same frame at lower price?
> 
> the web page: http://www.100bike.de


if you want the roco, you add 100 euro. that brings it up to 899 euro, or 1,180.02 USD so yep, seems cheaper to me.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

revmonkey said:


> if you want the roco, you add 100 euro. that brings it up to 899 euro, or 1,180.02 USD so yep, seems cheaper to me.


they require you to buy a fork with the frame, not to mention shipping to usa would suck...still not a bad price tho for europeans..


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

$1180 plus probably $100 to ship it, and customs fees, jenson's got the azonic for $1350, may not be that great of a deal


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

misctwo said:


> they require you to buy a fork with the frame, not to mention shipping to usa would suck...still not a bad price tho for europeans..


plus it's called dual faces. i'll buy a frame with the azonic sticker, it's so much more core. thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> once shot down over Russia....


Yeah, you're thinking of the U-2. No SR-71s were ever lost to enemy fire.

When surface-to-air missiles were fired at them over the USSR, standard procedure was to simply accelerate instead of countermeasures. Pretty cool jet.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Andrewpalooza said:


> How about the Azonic XB-70?
> 
> Fasted jet-powered aircraft to ever fly, six-pack of turbojet engines, massive double-delta wing configuration, inter-continental nuclear bomber, original project that spawned "honey-comb" composites that have revolutionized lightweight, strong materials....
> 
> **** I'm wasted.


Ho hum, another super-sonic jet from a Tawanies catalog.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Ho hum, another super-sonic jet from a Tawanies catalog.


ha, post of the day..:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

bleu said:


> Incorrect (especially after the engines crapped themselves after passing mach 3).
> 
> Fastest known jet-powered aircraft is/was the Valkyrie's "successor", the SR71 (aka in nuclear bomber form A-12) Blackbird. Likely that the Lockheed Aurora was faster, but no one will probably ever know.
> 
> *nerd*


Did you know that the SR-71 was originally called the RS-71, but when it was released President Johnson accidentally called it the SR-71, so the Air Force went through everything and change it so that the president didn't look bad. Just imagine Bush getting it wrong today, the public would laugh in his face and the press would cover the story for weeks.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

mtnbykr06 said:


> Did you know that the SR-71 was originally called the RS-71, but when it was released President Nixon accidentally called it the SR-71, so the Air Force went through everything and change it so that the president didn't look bad. Just imagine Bush getting it wrong today, the public would laugh in his face and the press would cover the story for weeks.


From Wikipedia: (fwiw)

*Name and designation*

The USAF had planned to redesignate the A-12 aircraft as the B-71 as the successor to the B-70 Valkyrie, which had two test Valkyries flying at Edwards AFB, California. The B-71 would have a nuclear capability of 6 bombs. The next designation was RS-71 (Reconnaissance-Strike) when the strike capability became an option. However, then USAF Chief of Staff Curtis LeMay preferred the SR designation and wanted the RS-71 to be named SR-71. Before the Blackbird was to be announced by President Johnson on February 29, 1964, LeMay lobbied to modify Johnson's speech to read SR-71 instead of RS-71. The media transcript given to the press at the time still had the earlier RS-71 designation in places, creating the myth that the president had misread the plane's designation.[3][4]

This public disclosure of the program and its designation came as a shock to everyone at Skunk Works and Air Force personnel involved in the program; at this time all of the printed Maintenance Manuals, Flight Crew Handbooks (the source of Paul Crickmoore's page), training slides and materials were still labeled "R-12" (the June 18, 1965 Certificate of Completion issued by the Skunkworks to the first Air Force Flight Crews and their Wing Commander are labeled: "R-12 Flight Crew Systems Indoctrination, Course VIII" and signed by Jim Kaiser, Training Supervisor and Clinton P. Street, Manager, Flight Crew Training Department). Following Johnson's speech, the designation change was taken as an order from the Commander-in-Chief, and immediate republishing began of new materials retitled "SR-71" with 29,000 blueprints altered.


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, President Johnson, my bad. But thanks for the info, now I won't go around telling lies anymore...:thumbsup:


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

Does anyone have any additional info on this frame? Has anyone on this thread bought/ridden one yet? Anyone seen one on the trail yet?


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

they aren't out yet, azonic says another month


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

whoops


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

Fulton said:


> $1180 plus probably $100 to ship it, and customs fees, jenson's got the azonic for $1350, may not be that great of a deal


Azonic had one out at the Fontana race this weeked. Rides pretty nice, although it was really undersprung for me. Looks clean and well built.


----------

